

My Android Toolbox - pk11
http://pk11.tumblr.com/post/625998310/my-android-toolbox

======
barrkel
It amuses me that a device with 512MB of memory and usually multiple gigabytes
of storage is an embedded device. Such a machine would have been ludicrously
overpowered when I first started using Java on the desktop.

------
risotto
Very enlightening.

Now I'm just as scared of Android as I am of the iPhone and Objective-C :)

------
llimllib
Man I wish coding for android was like coding extensions for Chrome.

